# Pacman Frog Eggs



## Pacmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

So after no success with my ornates, I put the cranwellis in the RC.
Theyve only been in there lees than a week . . .
The biggest female has been in a couple more weeks than the others tho.
I am not getting my hopes up yet, as I havent witnessed much amplexus with these frogs, so I have my doubts about fertility.
But, the males are callin even now . . . and this is promising!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet man good luck! Make sure you update us.


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

I will.
Should know for sure by friday . . .

I just have a feeling theyre no good, so I really aint getting too excited just yet.
But who knows what those frogs do all day and night when I aint looking at them . . .

I am hoping, but not expecting . . .


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

K, so I lied . . .

I just took a peek at the frogs, and I saw one of the brown/green males grasped on to a young(hopefully mature enough) albino female.

I have no clue which female produced those eggs, as there are 4 females in there, and I really wasnt expecting it so soon . . .

After just seeing some actual mating behavior, Im starting to get kinda excited . . .

Still dont wanna get my hopes up yet . . .


----------



## blazetown (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to have a large female clawed frog that would drop eggs if i gave it a "drought" period than performed a huge water change. What you said though would make me think that at least if those eggs aren't fertile, you should be able to get some that are.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 11, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> After just seeing some actual mating behavior, Im starting to get kinda excited . . .


Yeah, I used to get that way too. But then the neighbours filed a restraining order on me....


----------



## kupo969 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not a cranny fan at all, but it seems like a fun and exciting project.

Good luck!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed; keep us posted!


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

No changes . . .


----------



## Martin H. (Feb 1, 2012)

Pacmaster said:


> So after no success with my ornates, I put the cranwellis in the RC.
> Theyve only been in there lees than a week . . .
> The biggest female has been in a couple more weeks than the others tho.
> I am not getting my hopes up yet, as I havent witnessed much amplexus with these frogs, so I have my doubts about fertility.
> But, the males are callin even now . . . and this is promising!


have you cycled them before putting them in the rain chamber - if so, how have you cycled them?

best regards,
Martin


----------

